
What in the World Is Causing the Retail Meltdown of 2017? - prostoalex
https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2017/04/retail-meltdown-of-2017/522384/?utm_source=quartzfb&amp;single_page=true
======
tlack
I don't pretend to know the answer but many of the big retailers they mention
are simply terrible brands.

Anyone who has walked into a Sears, JCPenny, Radio Shack, or Macy's, knows
what a disaster those stores have become.

Zara, H&M, and Uniqlo are probably in a much better spot.

